# US-Krankenhausserien und  die Realität



## Captain Picard (2 Juli 2008)

Jeder kennt die "heroischen" US-Krankenhausserien vor allem im Privat-TV.  Die Realität sieht anders aus:

Skandal in US-Krankenhaus: Frau stirbt qualvollen Tod in Notaufnahme - keiner hilft - Panorama - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Frau stirbt qualvollen Tod in Notaufnahme - keiner hilft
> 45 Minuten lang krümmte sie sich vor Schmerzen, doch niemand half. Am Ende war sie tot: Edith Isabel Rodriguez starb mitten in der Notaufnahme einer Klinik in Los Angeles. Die Videoaufnahme des Dramas schockiert die US-Bürger - zumal es kein Einzelfall ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: US-Krankenhausserien und  die Realität*

Das ist gar nicht so weit weg.
Die Notaufnahme eines Krankenhauses hier in meiner Nähe ist vor einiger Zeit ins Gerede gekommen, weil dort eine Patientin während stundenlangem Wartens auf Hilfe verstorben ist.
Die Verwaltungsdirektorin hat daraufhin als qualitätssichernde Maßnahme zur Entlastung der Ärzte angekündigt, dass künftig Krankenschwestern die Blutentnahmen durchführen sollten (wofür diese ja auch tatsächlich ausgebildet werden). 
Im Nachsatz rutschte ihr dann noch ein unpassendes Statement raus: dann seien die Ärzte ja entlastet, und sie könne dann ja auch ein paar Arztstellen einsparen. :scherzkeks:
Wie sich dadurch dann eine Verbesserung des Qualitätsstandards ergeben soll, das bleibt wohl auf ewig ihr Geheimnis. Selbstverständlich ist aber dieses Krankehaus stolz auf seine ISO-Zertifizierung.

Auf Qualitätsmanagement wird in deutschen Krankenhäusern großen Wert gelegt.
Ein anderes Krankenhaus in meiner Nähe hat sich kürzlich ebenfalls mit der frisch ergatterten ISO-Zertifizierung gebrüstet.
Dass die Notaufnahme desselben Krankenhauses in wiederholten Fällen z.B. Patienten mit instabilen Lendenwirbelbrüchen (instabil = Kompression des Rückenmarks!) ohne Behandlung als gesund entlassen hat, wurde wohl im Auditing im Rahmen der Zertifizierung wohlweislich nicht erwähnt. Es finden ganz offensichtlich auch keine Maßnahmen im Rahmen der Qualitätssicherung statt, um solche Schlappen künftig zu vermeiden. Es werden dieselben schlechten Röntgenbilder produziert, wie gehabt. Es werden dieselben unerfahrenen und überlasteten Ärzte im Notdienst eingesetzt, die dann die Verletzungen übersehen. Es erfolgt offensichtlich keine Durchsicht der Röntgenbilder nach dem Wochenende durch einen erfahrenen Oberarzt, wie das in gut geführten Abteilungen ansonsten üblich ist (sonst wären die betr. Patienten nochmal einbestellt worden, und die Putzfrau mit instabil gebrochenem LWK hätte nicht noch 3 Wochen in Bückhaltung gearbeitet...).

Dieser ganze bürokratische Krimskrams dient oft nur der Aufrechterhaltung einer Fassade.
Gesundheitsreformen in Deutschland sind allesamt Verwaltungsreformen, die viel Geld kosten, aber wenig bis gar nichts zur Effizienz des Gesundheitswesens beisteuern.


----------



## Avor (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: US-Krankenhausserien und  die Realität*

Ach wie schön, diese Filme, aber gibt es das nur in Amerika? 

Auch nicht so  weit weg, nur nicht so folgenschwer und schon ein par Jahre her. Ich hab´s überlebt, denn es war ja “nur” ein Bandscheibenvorfall. Ein sehr schmerzhafter sogar. Weil der sich daheim trotz täglicher Spritzen nicht besserte,  wurde ich vom Hausarzt zur stationären Einweisung angemeldet. Pünktlich um 8 Uhr sollte ich mich in in der Kllink melden.  Nicht in die Notaufnahme, sondern dort, wo man normalerweise noch mit eigener Kraft hinkommen kann.  Das  war wohl mein Problem - ich bin mehr gekrochen mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung meiner Frau, die auch den Krankentransport übernommen hatte. Der alleine war schon eine äußerst  schmerzhafte Angelegenheit, aber jetzt im Anblick der Klinik war das Gröbste überstanden, dachte ich. Stattdessen war ich hier wohl eher ein “Grenzfall” für den sich keiner verantwortlich fühlte. 

Die Aufnahme- Formalitäten wurden  schnell abgewickelt, man wusste je auch schon Bescheid. Derweilen lag ich auf einer Art Pritsche, weil ich nur in einer bestimmten Haltung liegend die Schmerzen einigermaßen ertragen konnte. Uns wurde gesagt,  gleich würde jemand kommen, der mich zum Röntgen bringen wird. Der kam auch irgendwann, aber mein Pech war  dass ich vom Schmerz gepeinigt hin und wieder stöhnte und auf dieser komischen Pritsche liegend nicht  so gesund aussah wie die anderen Aufnahme-Kanditaten. Der Hiwi fühlte sich bei  mir wohl etwas überfordert und  nicht zuständig. Er würde jemand schicken, aber es kam keiner.  

Nach einer halben Stunde, nach wiederholtem erfolglosem Nachfragen schleppte  mich meine Frau eigenhändig zur Röntgenabteilung. Ich sei zu spät, hieß es dort,  jetzt seien erst die “stationären” dran. Es wäre aber gleich soweit. Dieses “gleich”   zog sich zwei Stunden hin und einige Weißkittel, die vorüber gingen fragten besorgt, ob ich große Schmerzen hätte - und gingen weiter ohne die Antwort abzuwarten.

Nach langen Irrwegen endlich auf der Station, wo sie mich schon seit Stunden erwarteten, kam ich gerade pünktlich zum Mittagessen auf das ich aber gerne verzichtete. Eher erwartete ich jetzt eine fachgerechte Behandlung. Die kam auch in Form der Oberschwester, die ein quadratischen Gebilde anschleppte und es mir ins Bett legte.  Das soll helfen?  Keine Spritzen, kein Wiedereinrenken und Eingipsen der verschobenen Bandscheibe - oder sonst was? Es half,  “Stufenlagerung” nannten sie   die Therapie,  die sofort Linderung brachte. Warum nicht gleich? 

Ohne zusätzlichen Kosten zu verursachen sei  sie auch zuhause anwendbar. Ein Grund, dass diese Therapie  in Arztpraxen und  bei der Pharma-Industrie offenbar nicht besonders  beliebt ist.

Gruß Avor    
.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: US-Krankenhausserien und  die Realität*

Wenn man sieht wieviel Geld manche Krankenhäusern ihren Ärzten zahlen, wundert man sich über garnix mehr.
Früher brauchte man ab und zu für Patienten Dolmetscher, heute regelmäßig für die Ärzte. Etwas übertrieben, klar, aber der Trend ist deutlich erkennbar...


----------

